# Refresh problems Excel 2013



## Vikinger (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all! I tryed to convert a powerpivot from excel 2010 to 2013. I've delete all excel sheets which contains pivot tables and graphics. At this point, the refresh of the data (sql db, linked excel tables) works prober. Then I've rebuilded the excel sheets which contains the data of the powerpivot datamodel. As long as I've less then 5 Excel sheets it works prober. But if I add more sheets, I cannot refresh my data. In the excel sheet I see the message "data will be readed" (daten werden gelesen in German ). Is there a limit of sheets or tables? On every sheet I've two pivot tables and one or two charts. In Excel 2010 it works proper... Can anybody help? Sorry, for my bad english! Regards, Vikinger


----------



## Vikinger (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all, I found the mistake. There are some messures which run with Excel/Powerpivot 2010 but looks like they dont work with 2013. Every time I divide or multiply two or more messures each other, I get the refresh problems. The strange thing is, that he calculat it correct. As long as I dont have those messures linked on a power pivot table in the excel sheet, I can refresh the data model. Any body the same problems?


----------



## Vikinger (May 13, 2013)

Sorry for the multiple postings... 
I've build now the report completly new in Excel 2013. And I've located now the problem. To get the percentage deviation between two numbers, I calculate measure vs. measure. This works fine. But if I add a iferror dax to this formula, powerpivot run into a loop when trying refresh the data from SQL server. As long as I have this measure just in the datamodel it works proper. But as soon as I add this measure to a powerpivot in Excel, I get the refresh problem! The same problem (loop if I want to refresh) if I calculate and show a KPI in a pivot table. Any ideas???? In Excel 2010 the same formulas work proper!


----------

